
Macron campaign team used honeypot accounts to fake out Fancy Bear - xoa
https://arstechnica.com/security/2017/05/macron-campaign-team-used-honeypot-accounts-to-fake-out-fancy-bear/
======
kidcoach
> WikiLeaks, which initially spread links to the documents posted by the
> attackers, responded to Ars' previous coverage of the hack by tweeting, "It
> is unlikely that it could have been a mistake. Mostly likely it is a false
> flag or deliberate Russian signaling."

WL continues to prove it is no longer a trustworthy source.

